# Google- Daily Stock Alert - Barron's



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Daily Stock Alert**Barron's*Xifaxan is being used without FDA [Food and Drug Administration] approval to treat *irritable*-*bowel syndrome*. It is the key growth driver for Salix. When the FDA rejected Salix's new drug application for *IBS* in February, the stock fell 20%. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

